

An impartial view on hosting: buying vs. renting vs. cloud - jhadley
https://www.loadingdeck.com/blog/servers-buying-hardware-vs-renting-hardware-vs-cloud/

======
al2o3cr
An "impartial view" my balls. Advertising dreck from people who support
dedicated servers...

